# Otocinclus water temp



## craziloki (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't think these are optimum temps, but he should survive.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

maybe a snail or to would be the better route?


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine are kept in a tank that ranges from 72-79*F


----------



## lovemmth (Aug 30, 2010)

What kind of snails?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

otocinclus are social, they would not do well alone in those tanks. I think you should figure out why you are getting the algae rather than adding a creature that is not well suited to the environment you can provide.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Mystery snails, and ramshorn eat some algea


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Go with snails - if you got your fish recently from an LFS with a good return policy, take them back.
I wouldn't keep less than 3 oto's and that is really not enough anyway - 4-6 would be better but preferably 5 or more. 
70 Degrees is pushing it and 60 is just too cold.


----------



## lovemmth (Aug 30, 2010)

what about nerite snails


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

that is the very bottom threshhold for the temperature preferences and they probably would not be that active. What about moving the effected plants to your larger tank to get cleaned up by the otos there then putting them back.


----------

